# Wasserklärende Pflanzen



## Teich Greenhorn (24. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich bin gerade dabei mir gedanken um die Bepflanzung meines Teiches zu machen.
Ein paar Eckdaten:
-7,00mx6,00m
-ca.27000Liter
-Fischbesatz (außer Kois)
-Feuchtzone-Flachwasserzone-Tiefzone
Jetzt meine Fragen:
-welche Pflanzen tragen besonders zur "natürlichen" Wasserklärung bei??
-wieviel Pflanzen sollte man in den Teich einbringen
Über günstige Bezugsquellen wäre ich auch dankbar.


                                                          Gruß aus dem Norden

                                                                             Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserklärende Pflanzen*

Hallo Thomas,

auf Werners Seite http://www.nymphaion.de/
kann man das sehr schön sehn. Alle Pflanzen
bei denen "Nährstoffbedarf hoch" steht sind
gute Zehrer.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserklärende Pflanzen*

Hallo Andy,
Danke für den Tip.
Noch einmal eine ergänzende Frage zu den Pflanzen:wieviel Pflanzen sollte man pro m² pflanzen?
Ich laß etwas von 5Pflanzen pro m².Ist das i.O?


----------



## Eugen (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserklärende Pflanzen*

Hi Thomas

zur schnellen Wasserklärung sind alle möglichen UW-Pflanzen gut.

viele Pflanzen =  schneller Nährstoffentzug = baldiges Ausdünnen.
wenig Pflanzen = langsamer Entzug = späteres Ausdünnen.

Aber 5-6 Pflanzen pro qm ist schon recht gut.
Kommt halt auch ein bischen auf die Wuchsfreudigkeit drauf an


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Wasserklärende Pflanzen*

Hallo Eugen,
ich durchstöbere gerade die Liste von Werners Seite http://www.nymphaion.de/.
Ich suche gerade die wasserklärenden Pflanzen heraus und möchte mir dann eine Art Pflanplan erstellen.
Es soll nachher ja auch gut aussehen.
Aber die Auswahl ist ja riesig.

          Gruß aus dem Norden

                             Thomas


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wasserklärende Pflanzen*

Einer der besten Zehrer ist meiner Meinung
nach der __ Kalmus, der sollte nicht fehlen.

Gruß
Andy


----------

